# Cancer :(



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

So if you last recall I told you about this mysterious lump/scrape on Pepper's lip. I took her to the vet to have it checked out and she determined it was either an infected cut or ulcer and I was given 14 days worth of antibiotics. While at the vet I also noticed another mass on the top of Pepper's head, but it was under the skin whereas the one on her lip is red, swollen, bloody. The antibiotics unfortunately did nothing and the vet said that had it been an ulcer or infected cut it would have made significant improvement and she believes that Pepper probably has cancer as her lip tumour is now spreading to the other side. Unfortunately, its in a spot where it wouldn't be able to be removed and as Pepper is pushing four, I don't think I'd put her through that even if it was removable...

Just thought I'd give you all an update. Fortunately, her behaviour up until this point has been relatively normal, eating fine and still very active. Doesn't seem to be bothered by her "tumour" and you can touch it without her reacting. I was planning on just keeping her as comfortable as possible until she starts to decline (stops eating, stops wheeling, loses weight etc). and at that point I will have her put down


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure she will live the rest of her life knowing she is loved. God bless Pepper.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. I've been trying to spend extra time with her. Took her outside the other day and she had a blast! Loved watching her run around like crazy. I've had her since she was about 6 months old and she was my first hedgehog, and first pet since moving out on my own in 2008. Will be tough, but I will do my best to keep her as comfortable and happy as possible.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Enjoy every minute you have with her because it's so precious. HUGS to both of you. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We pray it will be a slow growing cancer and she will have a lot of time left with you.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Nancy. So far it seems to be that way.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I hope that you have a lot of time left with her & that she will be comfortable and happy for as long as possible.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks...I'm just hoping I'm doing the right thing waiting until the rest of her health declines. So hard to know if its painful and it looks terrible.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry. You are doing just the right thing spending time with her and showing her how loved she is. Others on here have dealt with this and will be able to help you and your little one as time goes on. Sending healing thoughts to your baby.


----------



## rachaellyndsey (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi,

I went through a jaw tumor. I posted in the UK forum, so Ive copied it here:

Back in the beginning of November, my female Jenny who was 1 year 9 month developed a tumor. I thought I'd post how we've been treating her, as a reference for if anyone else goes through the same thing.

Jenny had her first operation around November 10th 2011. The first sign of the tumor was probably November 5th 2011. She had no other health issues previously.

She had a growth inside her mouth, which we had removed in an operation. The growth was sent away to be analysed, and it was a low grade soft tissue sarcoma (cancerous). The cost of the operation was around £130, and to get the tissue analysed was a further £50.

This is the only operation that Jenny has had. We looked at electrochemotherapy, which meant we got an x-ray of Jenny to see how the cancer was spreading. This cost £50. Unfortunately, the cancer had spread too much, so we decided just to treat her with the intention of slowing the growth of the tumor. After reading about jaw tumors online, I estumated that Jenny wouldn't be with us by Christmas, so obviously we were heartbroken.

Treatment:
After much internet research, we treated Jenny with Apocaps. She got 1/8 of a capsule every day sprinkled on her food. She also had metacam as a way of slowing the growth, 0.1ml daily.

Jenny stayed with us longer than expected, and we celebrated Christmas and New Year with her. Her birthday was in February, and she became 2 years old with us We took her on 3 different holidays between November and February and got lots of photos. In February, the vet suggested putting her on antibiotics to stop any infections on her mouth.

February 1st-present:
Jenny is currently on 0.12ml metacam daily, and 0.3ml flagyl daily. We stopped the Apocaps as it didn't mix well with the flagyl. Jenny has been fine on antibiotics and metacam for so long.

Present day: Jenny still eats solids, and uses her wheel. Her tumor takes up maybe 80% of her mouth, but she's still as active and hungry as ever. If you couldn't see the tumor, youd notice no difference. Jennys top teeth sometimes catch the tumor making it bleed, and if this continues to get bad, we may have to consider putting her to sleep. Apart from occasional bleeding, Jenny has been absolutely fine and normal. Jenny's been almost 5 months with a jaw tumor now, and I really believe Apocaps and Metacam have been instrumental in this.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that Jenny is still with you and that you've had a good number of months with her still. What was the conflict with the apocaps and flaygl? I know apocaps can cause diarrhea and was wondering if that was the problem.

Pickles: Did your vet have the cancer tested? Some cancer types will react to medications that can easily be given to hedgehogs, and may help prolong your little one's quality of life. As I mentioned in your other post, Rose had an ulcer like spot next to her eye, and it turned out to be a mast cell cancer. She took 3 different medications (2 which were over the counter) and lived over a year with her cancer.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I chose not to have it tested because its $281 just for the test and the vet said because the tumour(s) are not that large I guess in comparison to most samples that it might come back inconclusive. The vet believes that it is cancer, and I'm not really willing to spend $281 to have it tested when it might come back inconclusive. I know there are many people on this forum that will go far lengths to extend their hedgehogs life (surgeries, daily medications, force feeding) and that is great for the people who want to and can afford to, however, I am a firm believer that when it's her time, it's her time. She is not a young hedgehog any more, and unfortunately these things come up when they get older. Don't confuse my unwillingness to do this as not wanting to be responsible, as I have taken her to the vet any time I had a slight inkling that something might be wrong. This is a disease that will ultimately be fatal for her. Even though perhaps administrating medication may slow the growth, in my opinion, I feel like it would just prolong her suffering as I can't really know for sure if its something that's bothering her or not. She also has two tumours, both of which are growing. I learned a great lesson with my old boy who passed away last November, he also had cancer and I was desperate for him to improve and tried many things...ultimately, I ended up dragging on the process too long for my own selfishness as well I had inability to tell when was the right time to have him put down with the fear I was making the wrong decision. For that mistake, he suffered...and I will not let that happen again. As she starts to decline I will know its time. Thanks for everyone's input and well wishes.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

pickles17 said:


> I chose not to have it tested because its $281 just for the test and the vet said because the tumour(s) are not that large I guess in comparison to most samples that it might come back inconclusive. The vet believes that it is cancer, and I'm not really willing to spend $281 to have it tested when it might come back inconclusive. I know there are many people on this forum that will go far lengths to extend their hedgehogs life (surgeries, daily medications, force feeding) and that is great for the people who want to and can afford to, however, I am a firm believer that when it's her time, it's her time. She is not a young hedgehog any more, and unfortunately these things come up when they get older. Don't confuse my unwillingness to do this as not wanting to be responsible, as I have taken her to the vet any time I had a slight inkling that something might be wrong. This is a disease that will ultimately be fatal for her. Even though perhaps administrating medication may slow the growth, in my opinion, I feel like it would just prolong her suffering as I can't really know for sure if its something that's bothering her or not. She also has two tumours, both of which are growing. I learned a great lesson with my old boy who passed away last November, he also had cancer and I was desperate for him to improve and tried many things...ultimately, I ended up dragging on the process too long for my own selfishness as well I had inability to tell when was the right time to have him put down with the fear I was making the wrong decision. For that mistake, he suffered...and I will not let that happen again. As she starts to decline I will know its time. Thanks for everyone's input and well wishes.


Everyone has their own ideas of treatment for our little ones. I think what we all have in common is the comfort and quality of life for our babies. I completely support the decisions you've made in care for Jenny. It may be a different story with a curable illness, but the ultimate decision is yours and something that you and your vet evaluate. Blessings to you and Jenny. HUGS.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes Rainy you are right! I am doing what I feel is best for her.
Unfortunately, each day it seems to be getting bigger and growing and I fear that even though she doesn't seem to be displaying any other signs of sickness I may have to put her down sooner than intended because I feel that it is getting to the point where it is probably uncomfortable now for her, and it continues to get bigger and is overtaking her mouth/face. I feel like she will probably have difficulty eating soon, and I already noticed she hasn't eaten as much as usual the last few days.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I tried to get some photos so you could see. Unfortunately, my digital cam. is in for repair so I had to take these on my blackberry so they aren't very clear..and it looks a lot worse in person just wanted to give you an idea of what I'm dealing with. These are just the ones of the lump on her mouth, couldn't get a good one of the mass under the skin on her head. My poor baby girl


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

for context here is a normal picture of her


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Words are insufficient, so I'll just send HUGS.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bless your beautiful little girl.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I took her out today and the tumour seems to be affected her ability to breathe properly through her nose as she seems to be "shooting" mucus out of there. As well she has begun body/face twitches every few minutes. I am having her put down on Friday because I believe that she is uncomfortable  just wanted to keep you updated.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry the decision has come so quickly. These darn oral tumours grow so fast. She is a beautiful girl and I know how much you will miss her. Hugs


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm always around if you need an ear, big hugs.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

It seems to be pretty aggressive and is just worse and worse each day. I think the time is right, I don't want her to suffer any more than she has to.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry. It is the hardest thing in the world, to let your lovelies go, but it is the kindest. HUGS.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Sending my thoughts your way during this hard time.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks..just about to make her her last meal 
All of her favourites. So devastating


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

pickles17 said:


> Thanks..just about to make her her last meal
> All of her favourites. So devastating


So sorry.  Cancer is a terrible thing, through humans and animals. It might just be me doubting that something that cute could die, but I seriously do believe that hedgehogs go to heaven.... Lol.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been thinking about you and Pepper all morning. I hope you're doing ok. ::hugs::


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm doing alright...just got back from putting her down. I cried...the entire time, but I held her as the sedation set in and she looked at peace. The dr. came and gave her the euthanasia needle and I petted her ear until she passed which was only a matter of moments. The vet said we were definitely dealing with a tumour and that it was time. She said it was good we came in because she said a lot of people drag it out hoping it will get better (and I made that mistake with my old guy hedgehog, Moka and was determined not to do it again). She said the tumour was likely pushing on the top of her mouth which was affecting the breathing out of her nose.

It was incredibly sad and I miss her terribly already can only go a few minutes before I start tearing up again. The vet said she was the most handable hedgehog she's ever dealt with (which other vets have said about her as well), she was always such a good girl with such a personality. The vet was kind enough to do some paw prints for me.

I am heartbroken. Really, truly devastated. Pepper was my first pet since moving on my own and my first hedgehog, been through so much with her and it pains me to think she is gone, but I know it was the right decision.

For anyone that's interested, here's a video I took of my boo last night letting her go wild with mealies.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

My deepest condolences to you for your loss.

It was time for her to go, and it was kind that you let her. *hugs*


"My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today." -Rabbit Prayer from "Watership Down"


----------

